# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Hoya kerri questions

## Olivia

My mom bought me a cute Hoya kerri cutting from the local Meijer for valentines day. I've heard many cutting are unable to grow into full vines, as they frequently don't contain part of the vine. How can I tell if my cutting will be able to vine? How can I encourage vining growth? I know it can take years for the single leaf to grow, but I would like to know what to expect. I can post a picture of it later, if need be.

----------

